# Nord SKE205 VFD help



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

hmmm, can't help you with the setup, but for others, how much of a apprentice are you? You obviously aren't scared of frying the thing... 

1 year, 2..


----------



## 93flareside (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm terrified of frying stuff, especially since I'm dealing with 460 volts and the equipment is over $50k hence why I'm here.

I just started in January. I don't know what that makes me.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

93flareside said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a Nord SKE205E VFD that needs to be wired to my company's training room gas burner and boiler. The burner did not have a VFD previously so this needs to be wired into the motor for control. There was a couple other people at my work who wired part of it but got bogged down with traveling service to other states. I want to get this all wired up because this burner has not been fired since march and I need to learn the controls for it.
> 
> ...


Here's where you need to start:

So what has already been done? Power only? Input and output power?
Do you have a manual for the drive?
What is the line voltage?
Do you have the FLA information for that motor?
What is going to control the drive (tell it to start or stop)?
Where is the speed command going to come from?
What is the goal of changing the speed? For example do they want to maintain a specific air flow automatically or do they want to just manually slow it down?

There will be more issues to deal with than this however.

Dive in, the water's fine!


----------



## 93flareside (Jul 20, 2011)

Wiring inside the VFD to the motor has been finished from what I heard, I have the manual for the drive however, it's a bit troublesome to understand because there's not a complete wiring digram so to speak. It's more of a step by step like, if you're at this point wire B to terminal C and it shows a small diagram of that part.

I'm not sure what's going to control the drive because I *think* the drive should have come with a remote display and controller however, it does not have that. The goal of changing the speed to my knowledge is to slow the airflow down to keep the burner on as long as possible without have to cycle the burner off and then back on if the temp gets close to the set point in the boiler.

I took a picture of the sticker info because I don't understand it.

I know I should be asking the techs at work about this kind of stuff but they are so busy as it is, it's hard to get a word in.




It appears that the amp draw is based on how fast the motor is rotating which is why they state 3400 1/min or 2800 1/min


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

This motor will run on 50 Hz or 60 Hz. It's 2800 RPM if you operate at 50 Hz and use the voltages associated with the 50 Hz portion of the name plate.
Same with the 3400 RPM, at 60 Hz. 

Since you are using a VFD you could just pick 50 or 60 Hz and proceed at the Hz you choose. 
You must connect the motor as per the wiring diagram most likely located in the peckerhead. You need to connect it for the correct voltage. What voltage do you plan to use. Or I should ask, what voltage do you have available.

The speed will be controlled by a sensor or any device that is selected to measure air flow,temperature ect.... What type of sensor do you have. Maybe a T-Stat?
The signal sent from the sensor/device is called the reference signal. This could be a 4-20 ma, 0-10 vdc, 0-5 vdc signal. You will need to know this to program the control (VFD).

Whats the purpose of speed control in this application? It seems you are in over your head if you do not understand the motor nameplate.
Are you alone in this or are there other technicians that can help you?


----------



## 93flareside (Jul 20, 2011)

Alone, the techs are in over their heads with service. 2 techs to serve the whole United States as well as any ship that calls us for service with our burners. But, yes let's hire an apprentice! It's so busy around here the boss who was a tech does service from time to time.

The motor is controlled through the burner controls but is on it's own power supply since the controls are 120 and the motor would be 440/460. I have 440/460 available.

I figured I am in over my head but, my boss complains about people sitting around.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Okay. I get it. I am not familiar with Nord. I have heard it mentioned, but to be honest I have no idea about this product. However, VFD's are all basically the same if they are currently built. 
First. Did you just buy this drive? Do you know who sold it to you? Can you contact the vendor? Is there a salesman that comes by now and then and could be the vendor? This guy could be your answer if he exists.

Here is what I would do if I was in your spot.

I would go to the PA and find out who sold you the drive.
I would call the vendor and tell them you are not sure about the VFD. (if you can find one of their sales reps, they love to get a chance to come in).
Ask for start up help. If it's not a big deal and you can install the control, have the device that will produce the reference signal, most every drive and motor guy will be more than happy to help you. They want to keep your business. They want to help you. They want you to remember them. I know. I used to be one.
Other than that, I am not sure what to tell you. I cannot teach you over the internet, but it would be possible to help if you just had a basic idea of what you are doing, and what they expect you to do.

Do you have enough experience to mount the drive and connect it according to the drive manual? If the answer is yes, we can try. 
I will Google the Nord along with the model number and see what I come up with. You find out who sold you this drive.

Ps....Most important. We need the scope of work they are requiring you to perform. In simple terms, we need to know exactly what the job is. What you are trying to accomplish.

Ps.....I just checked and they do not list this control SKE205. Is this a used drive? I do know Nord after all. I only thought they sold gear reducers.

PS.....They want money for the (manual) PDF download. You said you had a manual?

Ps.......Go here and tell me which is the closest distributor to you. http://www2.nord.com/cms/us/global/locatortool.jsp


----------



## 93flareside (Jul 20, 2011)

The closest Nord distributor is in Waunakee, WI. About a 2.5 hour drive one way from where I'm at. It was sold through my company's Canadian office(my company is all over the world). I should probably get some more info from them to see if I'm missing anything or something, reason being is because I keep seeing what Nord calls a "SimpleBox" or "ParameterBox".

Like I said before, the VFD would be controlling the gas burner's motor speed to a slower cycle so that the burner can run longer without turning off and cycling back on which of course wastes energy.


----------

